# تجارب عام كامل نجحت في اختراع مولد للتيار الكهربائي شغل منزله وصيدليته



## رشيد الديزل (20 أبريل 2010)

بتواضع الامكانيات وباكثر من عام كامل استطاع الدكتور محمد رباح سالم ان يخترع مولد للتيار الكهربائي الذي يعمل على الرياح، ويقوم بتخزين التيار الكهربائي لعدة ايام دون انقطاع، هذا الجهاز يعمل الان لديه ويشغل المنزل والصيدلية الخاصة به، كما ان الحصول على الجهاز لاي شخص يعتبر سهلا جدا لأنه غير مكلف.




شبكة فلسطين الاخبارية زارت الدكتور محمد وتحدثت اليه عن الاختراع الذي قام بابتكاره حيث قال ان طريقة عمل الاختراع لا تعتبر بالطريقة المعقدة فهي تحول الطاقة الهوائية بعد دوران المروحة اثناء وجود الريح الى طاقة كهربائية، ومنها يتم تخزين الطاقة الناتجة منها DC وبعدها يتم تحول النظام من DC الى نظام AC من اجل استخدامها في اي منزل. ويقول “خلال اختراعي لهذه المروحة واجهتني العديد من المشاكل وقمت بالتعديل على الشكل النهائي، وهي تختلف عن الاختراع الاجنبي المستورد انك تستطيع ان تضعها على ظهر اي منزل من اجل الاستخدامات الشخصية المنزلية لان المروحة المستوردة ممنوع وضعها على اسطح المنازل لان الاهتزاز الذي ينتج عنها يعتبر خطير”.
وتحتوي المروحة التي اخترعها الدكتور محمد على نظام كبح الكتروني ويعمل هذا النظام اثناء السرعة الزائدة للريح ويقوم نظام الكبح الالكتروني بالسيطرة على سرعتها واحيانا ايقافها ولا تتعدى سرعتها 50 او 60 كيلو عندما تكون السرعة زائدة، ويضيف الدكتور محمد ويقول ان هذا النظام طور ايضا ليشمل حالات الاعصار عندما تتجاوز سرعة الريح 70 الى 80 كيلو فيقوم نظام الفرملة الكامل للتوقف عن العمل تحسبا من دمارها. ويقول الدكتور محمد لقد تم تركيب في منطقة الخليل مراوح مستوردة من الخارج فبعد فترة تكسرت اجنحت المراوح بسبب السرعة الزائدة، والنظام الكبح الذي اخرعته يعتبر حل لهذه المشكلة وا تتكسر الاجنحة.
وتعتبر قطع المروحة مولدة التيار الكهربائي محلية بشكل كامل من مدينة بيت لحم ما عدى البطاريات التي يتم تخزين الطاقة فيها فهي مستوردة، وكون صنع الجهاز بمواد محلية نستطيع ان نضع عليها وبكل فخر صنع في فلسطين، ويضيف الدكتور محمد ان ثمن هذا الاختراع ليس بذلك الثمن الذي يذكر حيث ويستطيع كل شخص ان يشتريه ويضعه في منزله حيث لا يتجاوز ال 1000 دولار كما ان قطع الصيانة متوفرة في بيت لحم ولا تعتبر باهظة الثمن. وقال ان المحرك الخاص بهذه الالة يخدم حتى 15 عاما على الاقل. ويجب وضعه في منطقة عالية في المنزل او مناطق مرتفعة من اجل توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الريح على ارتفاع 700 متر تقريبا.
والدكتور محمد رباح يعمل ايضا حاليا على خط انتاج الطاقة الشمسية ويعمل على تصنيع خلايا للطاقة الشمسية موجودة في الدوحة، ويتحدث عن اليه عمل المروحة مولدة التيار الكهربائي وقال ان المروحة تدور في اتجاهات عديدة حسب اتجاه الريح وتنتقل الطاقة، ويحتوي الاختلااع على نظام تخزين الطاقة حيث يستطيع كل شخص استخدام الطاقة المخزنة لمدة ثلاثة ايام دون انقطاع. كما انها توفر على كل واحد فينا دفع فواتير التيار الكهربائي لشركة الكهرباء.
واثناء تواجدنا قام الدكتور محمد رباح بتشغل النظام امامنا وتحركت المروحة واحدثت 300 دورة في الدقيقة حسب سرعة الرياح وهذه ال 300 دورة ولدة تيار كهربائي ما يعادل ال 500 فولت DC ونزل التيار الى البطاريات وسبق نزول التيار الى البطاريات الكونترولار والذي يسيطر على شحن البطاريات حتى لا يكون هناك تيار زائد او تيار اقل، وتخدم البطاريات لمدة 10 سنوات وتستطبع في المنزل ان تشغل حتى 3 كيلو وهو ما يتحمله اكبر جهاز في المنزل يستهلك تيار. وعند انتهاء التيار في البطاريات تقوم باصدار اصوات ان التيار نفذ منها كتهيئة جديدة من اجل اعادة شحنها عن طريق المروحة المتحركة.
هذا الاختراع ليس الاول من نوعه في فلسطين ويصنع بايد فلسطينية حيث كان هناك اختراعات مبتكرة عديدة للفلسطينيين وفازت في العديد من الجوائز العالمية وايضا المحلية، وشارك الدكتور محمد بمسابقة صنع في فلسطين في رام الله وكان باختراعه من الفائزين العشرة بين عدد كبير من الاختراعات وهو الان بصدد العمل على اختراع جديد يستخدم به الطاقة الشمسية من اجل توليد التيار الكهربائي للمنازل.​


----------



## zamalkawi (20 أبريل 2010)

تحية للمخترع الفلسطيني
ولكن كم أتمنى أن يتحلى كتاب المقال العلمي في عالمنا العربي بالدقة العلمية، حتى لو كان كلامهم موجه للعوام


----------



## frn222 (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين وما قصرتوا


----------



## د حسين (21 أبريل 2010)

*رائع*

تحية طيبة 
مبروك نجاح المشروع ..... هكذا يكون التوجه للطاقات المتجددة​


----------



## بوب رام (22 أبريل 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
حبذا لو تعرض تفاصيل الاختراع لافادة الجميع


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الخبر اخى الكريم


----------



## علي ابو الحسن (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اود طرح بعض الأسئله فارجو الأجابه عليها
اولا": هل يمكن شراء هذه المنظومة ...ام انها مجرد كلام .
ثانيا: الرابط في اول الموضوع لا يعمل .
ثالثا :كيف يتم وضع المروحة على ارتفاع 700 متر ..؟ افيدونا افادكم الله وهل استطاع الدكتور من صنع منصه ارتفاعها 700 متر ام هناك رأي أخر.
رابعا : نحن في العراق نحتاج لمثل هذه الأختراعات بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء لعشرين ساعة . ويمكن اذا كان مشروعه عملي يصبح مليونيرا في العراق .فارجو من لديه مثل هذه الأفكار العمليه على ارض الواقع ..فأنا مستعد للتعاون التجاري .


----------



## ،، أبا محمد ~ (2 يونيو 2010)

_مبروووووووووك نتمنى للدكتور دوام التقدم و الانجاز _

_يا حبذا تفاصيل أكثر و أوضح _

_و هل بالامكان أن يكون لهذا الجهاز استخدامات ( عملية و اقتصادية ) أكثر من إنارة منازل _

_كتشغيل مضخات مياه إو إنارة منشآت صناعية أو زراعية _


----------



## FADIBA2007 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ثالثا :كيف يتم وضع المروحة على ارتفاع 700 متر ..؟ افيدونا افادكم الله وهل استطاع الدكتور من صنع منصه ارتفاعها 700 متر ام هناك رأي أخر

عزيزي السائل عن هذا الإرتفاع ، المقصود تركيب المروحة على منزل يرتفع على ظهر جبل الجبل يرتفع عن مستوى سطح البحر 700 متر تقريباً 
يعني كلما ارتفعنا أكثر في المناطق الفلسطينية كلما زادت سرعة الرياح 
هذا وبالله التوفيق
مع خالص شكري لكل المخترعين


----------



## مهندس موهوب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يكون فعون فلسطين وأهله


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_كل الشكر واتمني لك المزيد والتطوير _
_املا تقبل مروري هذا ولك فائق الاحترام _
_والتقدير _
_اخوك _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## abo2010 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يااخي وين المشروع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الرابط لموقع مافيه كل هذا الحكي فقط نشكر ونسجل نقاط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رشيد الديزل (8 أكتوبر 2011)

صدق المثل القائل الحاجة ام الاختراع بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------

